# Bending wood



## Ricco (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello I'm looking for information on bending wood what types of wood work? Can you bend whitewood or poplar?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Ricco said:


> Hello I'm looking for information on bending wood what types of wood work? Can you bend whitewood or poplar?


It would help to know how thick ? Steem bending or just making a jig and clamp in place ??


----------



## Ricco (Aug 7, 2011)

1/4 to 1/2 inches thick. I don't have the ability to steam bend so hot water maybe or a jig if that works.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Make a steamer. First one I used I made from a tea kettle and torch

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ricco said:


> 1/4 to 1/2 inches thick. I don't have the ability to steam bend so hot water maybe or a jig if that works.


If you have a form, you can heat the wood to the point of just before scorching then clamp it to the form. If you are laminating, you can heat the next piece, clamp it on top of the last piece, wait until it cools then you can take it off, glue it up and reclamp it on top of the piece on the form.


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

We bend Poplar on a daily basis, but we laminate our items.

I am not home at the moment, I can post pics later.

We use a jig to form our pieces.


----------



## Ricco (Aug 7, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> If you have a form, you can heat the wood to the point of just before scorching then clamp it to the form. If you are laminating, you can heat the next piece, clamp it on top of the last piece, wait until it cools then you can take it off, glue it up and reclamp it on top of the piece on the form.


Heat the wood in what way? In the water, steam, or just heat? Also if anyone has instructions for a cheep (really cheep) steam box that would be helpful.


----------



## Ricco (Aug 7, 2011)

Victory 1 said:


> We bend Poplar on a daily basis, but we laminate our items.
> 
> I am not home at the moment, I can post pics later.
> 
> We use a jig to form our pieces.


Ya thanks I would love to see some pics.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

If you trying to go cheap, a glue lam is your best bet. No water, heat or steam required. 

As a general rule (with exceptions of course) the harder woods are more conducive to bending. Soft woods tend to crimp and splinter more readily. 

Poplar will do fine for a glue lam. Google bent wood lamination and you will find a wealth of info. Read until you have the basics then come back with any specific questions or clarification. You need to have a general idea of what you are trying to do.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Ricco (Aug 7, 2011)

firemedic said:


> If you trying to go cheap, a glue lam is your best bet. No water, heat or steam required.
> 
> As a general rule (with exceptions of course) the harder woods are more conducive to bending. Soft woods tend to crimp and splinter more readily.
> 
> ...


I think that the thickness of wood I'm going for maybe too thin for this technique.


----------



## Ricco (Aug 7, 2011)

could this type of wood be bent in a controlled fashion after being thinned out to 1/2in to about 1/4in?

http://www.homedepot.com/Lumber-Com...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you give us some approximate finish dimensions you
Are considering?

Are you staying within board width? 4, 6, 8 etc?


----------



## Ricco (Aug 7, 2011)

two 1/2"x4"x6' board bend into a general ski shape.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ricco said:


> two 1/2"x4"x6' board bend into a general ski shape.


Skis, snowboards and skateboards are made via bent lamination using veneer sheets epoxied together... Some include layers of carbon fiber and such for strength.

Unless this is a super secret national security project... you really need to be a lot more specific about what your trying to accomplish.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Without steam, I would be leery of trying to bend something 1/2 and even 1/4 as to me it seems too thick for a "dry" bend. The thickest I'd try using just a form and clamps would be 1/8. Glue up several layers of 1/8 to get to the total thickness and shape. IMO you would need about one clamp for every inch and a half on the bend. Then one clamp every 4 inches on the straight part of your ski shape.


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ricco said:


> two 1/2"x4"x6' board bend into a general ski shape.


similar to our apps


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Rail laminated out of 1/4 white oak using dry heat and clamping to a templet in a antique home restore I did.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

jiju1943 said:


> Rail laminated out of 1/4 white oak using dry heat and clamping to a templet in a antique home restore I did.


And the picture, this getting old reeks.


----------

